

Our Cities Could Get a Whole Lot Smarter - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/blog/our-cities-could-get-a-whole-lot-smarter

======
rverghes
I saw this title and immediately thought of the Alpha Centauri wonder, The
Self-Aware Colony:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwqN3Ur-
wP0](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iwqN3Ur-wP0)

Probably not the connotations the author wanted.

~~~
fennecfoxen
But how can anyone be against 50% savings on maintenance for all your base
facilities?!?! :)

------
maerF0x0
also this: [https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/solar-
roadways](https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/solar-roadways)

~~~
aetherson
I thought this was a fairly convincing takedown of the solar roadways project:

[http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/183130-solar-roadways-
pas...](http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/183130-solar-roadways-
passes-1-4-million-in-crowdfunding-just-short-of-the-56-trillion-required-but-
not-bad-for-a-crazy-idea)

~~~
maerF0x0
Take down seems to forget that we have to replace road surface sometime and
_if_ the claim that the solar roadway is net cost cheaper, then it seems to be
the best choice. We dont have to dump $51T all at once, or even over 51 yrs
timespan. Plus, doing it incrementally has the advantage of evolving in
response to field reports/experience.

